# old 826 with new subaru engine



## Theander (Feb 21, 2018)

Bought a old toro 826 with a engine that wouldn't start. 
I got a alsmost brand new 9hp subaru engine from work that only been used for some tests. So plan to make these 2 work togheter. Was in luch same size of shaft from motor and was able to move the pully from old motor to new motor. needed to drill 2 extra holes to mount the engine. 

Then the problems started found out that the bearing for the auger had seen better days, so what to do? yes take the auger apart and change bearing. Then realised the bussings in gearbox needed to be changed and bussings at side of the augers. A friend manufactured new bushings for me. So now i will try to put everying back togheter again. 

Also repainted a lot of parts. Guess it will be ready for next winter....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## Theander (Feb 21, 2018)

i think i might have disasambled the auger a bit to fast. did not take any pictures anyone have pictures where i can see how it should be put togheter again ? I am not sure about how the scraper should be connected to the springs.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's going to be a fun machine when you get it up and running.

This site should have diagrams of your machine, just need the model and serial number to pull up the info. https://www.toro.com/en/parts

.


----------



## Theander (Feb 21, 2018)

yes i seen the diagrams but have not figured alla out yet. Maybe it is easier when i start asamble it again.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*The 1 end of the spring hooks onto the scraper bar itself. and the other end hooks onto this.*


----------



## Theander (Feb 21, 2018)

oh i thought this part was used for the scraper spring. Now i acually have no idea where this part is located. I can't find it in the part views either. 

Anyone know what it is used for?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Theander said:


> oh i thought this part was used for the scraper spring. Now i acually have no idea where this part is located. I can't find it in the part views either.
> 
> Anyone know what it is used for?


* that clip holds down the cage of the wheel clutch.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*HERE is a pic of how that goes in.*


----------



## Theander (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks now i remeber i removed it when i split the thrower in 2


----------



## Theander (Feb 21, 2018)

been sick all week with the flu so not much going on. But today i installed new bearing. also a picture of some painted parts of the snowthrower.


----------



## Theander (Feb 21, 2018)

back to work today so used the blaster and then repainted one side of the auger.


----------



## Theander (Feb 21, 2018)

got some snow in Sweden now so i got to try it out. Works great but considering rebuilding it to hydro-static drive. Got some hydraulic wheelmotors and a pump with pully in a pallet somewhere. Always good to collect things  will be a summer project if i go that way.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Theander said:


> got some snow in Sweden now so i got to try it out. Works great but considering rebuilding it to hydro-static drive. Got some hydraulic wheelmotors and a pump with pully in a pallet somewhere. Always good to collect things  will be a summer project if i go that way.


Interesting challenge

subscribed!


----------

